# UN Vehicles



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Just saw about 15 to 20 UN trucks by the Pathos going towards Cairo. Any clue what's up??


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

The Egyptian Army participates sometimes with the UN. The have some cars and trucks that belong to them and the UN at the same time. They're probably getting ready for the June 30th demonstrations. 

They had their strongest announcement yesterday they will not let the country fall into chaos. It made all the media rounds. This comes on the heels of continued protests since last Friday and recent deaths. 

Also the Tamarod group held their media event and upped the schedule of events for protests being held across the country. Some of their dates for planned protests start June 27th. This is before the June 28th date the military previously said they would mobilize. 

So I'm assuming that's the Egyptian Military mobilizing 2-3 days prior to the start of the earliest Tamarod events on June 27th. It's that or it's the UN because Tamarod is considering having the UN mission oversee counting it's anti-government petition signatures.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Egypt’s June 30 coalition publicizes roadmap for anti-Mursi rallies

I was referring to ^ this article ^ for the opposition media event to cite the June 27th rally when I came across another article that says the "Rebels" are having small demonstrations starting June 25th at 16 metro stations.

It's a schedule of week long events which makes sense why they military made their announcement yesterday and are hustling today. Here is the other article.

June 30 Coordinating Committee plans for week-long protests


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

They were hustling yesterday!!

On my way into work a group of approx. 25 veicles with tanks, and again a smaller number yesterday evening.

SO they are getting ready.
I am sure we can expect the police to disappear some time this week.

Also they are draining the petrol stations of fuel.
My brother in law is out in the village (approx. 21/5 hours driving from Cairo and they haven't had petrol now for w week). Here in 6th October they were all dry again yesterday - I was extremely lucky and queued for 1 hour to fill my tank.
There are less microbuses on the road due to the lack of petrol.
Maybe this will stop the people mobilising.

Either that or the opposition are paying the drivers to dump the fuel in the desert again!?

But at the end of the day - the army are all Egyptians - and I am sure despite orders they won't fire on the Egyptian people - the same as the revolution. You saw them down with the people. These are thier families and friends - the people they identify with.
And I am sure that they don't get paid enough to open fire on their own people.

So we shall see what the 30/06 brings - but whatevr it brings it means more instability and more pressure on a porr economin situation!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

So it begins, again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Found something on the UN in Cairo. This might be it too.

United Nation Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) Meeting Discusses Water and Food Security



> Nearly 200 policy-makers, development partners, NARS, NGOs, donors and representatives of the private sector from 30 countries have* gathered in Cairo on 24 to 26 June* at the 'International Conference on Policies for Water and Food Security in Dry Areas'.


----------

